# Post surgery-how long for selling to go down?



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I am 10 days post-op for a TT. Four days ago the dr took the bandage off. The incision doesn't look bad but the swelling looks worse. I guess it's fluid. How long does this take to go away?
Thanks.

Sue


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

I was very swollen for 2 months after. It should go down a bit; try an ice pack wrapped in a towel on it, but do not get it too wet.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I had swelling around my incision for a couple of months. It is better now. I asked the surgeon about it and he said it was normal. Might be something to bring up with your doc if you are concerned.


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I've been alternating heat and ice like he said, a couple times a day.

It's not generalized swelling but a ridge as long as my incision--about 2" long--of sort of pushed out skin. Is that what you had? I didn't have a drain.

Sue


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

It almost sounds like keloid scarring. I didn't have anything like that, more swelling and bruising, but I have been on a lot of thyroid cancer sites via facebook and a few people have had this issue. Maybe seeing a dermatologist would be helpful?


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I have a skin cancer removal scar on my chest--basal cell--and that didn't form any scar tissue. I thought some people tend to develop that and others not. So I wonder why I'd start now.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

IMO, I really think that 10 days post op is much too early to develop a keloid. I would think that what you are seeing is swelling from the surgery itself. I have a keloid on my stomach from a surgery and it took a few months to develop. I've had it for years. I've also had three other surgeries and never developed keloids on those.

I had my TT at the end of October and I'm still a little swollen directly underneath my scar. I had two previous surgeries on my feet and those incisions felt the same way and it took a few months for them to heal flat.
I've never heard of using heat on a surgical site, though. I only used ice to keep the swelling down.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

sjde said:


> I've been alternating heat and ice like he said, a couple times a day.
> 
> It's not generalized swelling but a ridge as long as my incision--about 2" long--of sort of pushed out skin. Is that what you had? I didn't have a drain.
> 
> Sue


Sounds exactly like what mine looked like and I didn't have a drain either. I remember my chiropractor seemed a little concerned that I talk to my surgeon around 4 weeks (I think, can't remember exactly) after surgery because the incision was swollen, and he said it was normal.

Surgery was 4 months ago. I am healing beautifully. It's about 2 inches long and slightly raised, swelling is gone.

I massage vitamin E oil into it as often as I remember, but not as regularly as I should. Was told that massage breaks up the scar tissue. I have a friend who is a family doc who showed me, and it actually hurt when she did it. I'm to sensitive to get that vigorous on my own neck. I think I started the vitamin E around 3 weeks after surgery when I was sure that I was completely healed. Before that I was using antibiotic ointment like the surgeon suggested.

I kept ice on my incision constantly for the first week until the stitches came off. Never did any heat because it was not recommended to me, and was not what I wanted at all. Once the stitches came out, I was no longer interested in icing it and a bit concerned about putting that much pressure on it.

`


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I didn't have stitches. I forgot to ice it the first week. If it had been painful I would have or if I had seen the swelling under the bandage.

From day 7 when the bandage came off I used antibiotic ointment for 4 days and then he told me to start with the Vitamin E cream.

I see the endocrinologist at 2 weeks post op so will ask him about the appearance.


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

Later on, be sure to use sunscreen on it to minimize scarring.


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I'm glad I had this done in winter when the sun is not so strong and I can wear scarves and turtlenecks. The surgeon said no sunscreen for 8 weeks--it would burn it. My dermatologist said to keep a bandaid on it next summer to minimize scarring!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

oooo....sunscreen on a fresh incision...OUCH! Turtlenecks and scarves are good. I have summer scarves and winter scarves, but right now with all the bundling of coats, there is little chance my scar will see any sunlight for months!


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, I meant later on as in a few months later. Right away is not good as it doesn't allow the incision to heal.


----------

